

Ten Short Rants About GamerGate - angersock
http://www.popehat.com/2014/10/26/ten-short-rants-about-gamergate/

======
angersock
I submitted this (in spite of what is probably a [justified] site-wide ban on
anything involving GamerGate) because I think it sets a good tone for how to
take a moderate position on something like this.

I think Ken's example here of picking out several different positions and then
going through and elaborating on them with evidence is the sort of thing we'd
all like to see more of.

Instead of just being pissed off about the quality of discourse, we should be
picking up examples of discussion we'd like to use as a standard. As long as
everyone can just keep saying "Both sides are talking past each other and
being unreasonable" and then ignore the problem, we'll never be able to
actually _fix_ anything in a productive fashion.

